# Team RadioShack roster for the Tour



## wiz525 (Dec 31, 2007)

Lance just posted it:

@TeamRadioShack 4 the TdF - @lancearmstrong, @LeviLeipheimer, @andykloedi, @hornerakg, @janibrajkovic, Paulihno, Rast, Popo, and Muravyev!!!

Awesome to see horner and brajkovic on there.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

wiz525 said:


> Lance just posted it:
> 
> @TeamRadioShack 4 the TdF - @lancearmstrong, @LeviLeipheimer, @andykloedi, @hornerakg, @janibrajkovic, Paulihno, Rast, Popo, and Muravyev!!!
> 
> Awesome to see horner and brajkovic on there.


Agreed. Happy to see Popo make the squad too- that guy is a workhorse!

:thumbsup:


----------



## rubbersoul (Mar 1, 2010)

Thats a deep lineup. Epic!


----------



## albert owen (Jul 7, 2008)

Strong line up. 

But, (semi-) serious question: Who will they be riding for?


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*no cobble monsters*

like George and Eki though to help kill the climbers


----------



## Kaleo (Jun 15, 2008)

That's a fine looking squad... lock and load...


----------



## peter1 (Apr 10, 2002)

Strong climbing squad. Two serious GC candidates, LA and Brajkovic, and two dark horses, Klodi and LL. Horner is sentimental favorite but not quite sure what he'll add except tactical support...maybe he'll go up the road in breakaways. The question for me if if LA isn't showing form, how he'll handle it: drag everyone down or bow out gracefully?


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

If Lance had that lineup in 2005, it wouldn't be a question of whether he would win, just by how much. Lamce needs to improve his TT at the tour-thank god there's only one.


----------



## empty_set (Nov 1, 2006)

atpjunkie said:


> like George and Eki though to help kill the climbers


Maybe Rast could pull that duty but since there's only one major stage with pave, maybe it won't make too much of a difference.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

ping771 said:


> If Lance had that lineup in 2005, it wouldn't be a question of whether he would win, just by how much. Lamce needs to improve his TT at the tour-thank god there's only one.


Ditto on one TT but not good enough since Conti is stronger climber which will kill LA. Brock should suck wheel on Conti. Levi and Kloden should drag LA back to Conti, if they can. RS need to have a back up plan if LA can't keep up the pace of the climbers.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

Lance will definitely have a much stronger squad than Contador. It really is a team sport to a great degree and Lance looks poised for a good showing. I think he showed at the Tour de Suisse that he isn't weak. I don't think he pushed it too hard with the questionable weather. No sense in doing something stupid and crashing out a couple weeks before the tour. 

I'm still interested to see if Vino will play nice and work for AC or go hunting for individual victory if he is feeling it.

Anyway, I'm excited to see the TdF this year. I think it will be fun to watch and see if Old Man Lance can do work one more time.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

With that kind of squad wouldnt RS just push the pace on the climbs or anywhere else to try and wear out AC? In orther words make him use more energy before the climbs so he is more susceptible to attacks? Then again who know how much either LA or AC is sandbanding if at all prior to the Tour.


----------



## Rajdog (Dec 9, 2009)

*That's what....*



empty_set said:


> Maybe Rast could pull that duty but since there's only one major stage with pave, maybe it won't make too much of a difference.


I'm thinking that's what AC is hoping...


----------



## MarkZeus (Jun 12, 2008)

Machado didn't make the cut?


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

WAZCO said:


> Ditto on one TT but not good enough since Conti is stronger climber which will kill LA. Brock should suck wheel on Conti. Levi and Kloden should drag LA back to Conti, if they can. RS need to have a back up plan if LA can't keep up the pace of the climbers.


Who is Brock? I thought I had this figured out


----------



## AJL (Jul 9, 2009)

empty_set said:


> Maybe Rast could pull that duty but since there's only one major stage with pave, maybe it won't make too much of a difference.


But, the cobbles are less forgiving. If there is a cross wind induced split - whoever is caught out will likely get stuck out. So there is a potential for a fairly large time gap.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

Why does AC even need a team? Except for a badly timed mechanical, all AC needs to do is suck Lance's wheel till the last 5K of a mountain finish and blow Lance's legs off.

I don't think its any big secret that AC will be sucking lots of wheels till the end and then attack because no one will be able to stay with him.


----------



## Creakyknees (Sep 21, 2003)

Popo's big and strong, he can run cobbles duty. Anyway, LA can take care of himself pretty well there too. 

Anybody noted the ages of these guys? Jani B is the youngest I think... all the big names are 30+


----------



## AdamM (Jul 9, 2008)

> Why does AC even need a team? Except for a badly timed mechanical, all AC needs to do is suck Lance's wheel till the last 5K of a mountain finish and blow Lance's legs off.


Other than to get water bottles prior to the climbs, probably true. I also think the Astana team is plenty good enough to support AC. He'll have three or four Spanish worker bees and if Vino stays under control, he's the equal of any of the RS old guys, plus there's Pereiro too, hardly a slouch on a big climb.

It's funny that Contador leading up the TDF wins Paris-Nice, gets timing wrong and misses a win at Flesh-Wallone by a few meters, wins a couple other small races along with the prologue and Alpe d'Huez stages at the Dauphine and he's supposed to be worried about Armstrong, a guy who hasn't shown any punch since his return? Go figure.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Creakyknees said:


> Popo's big and strong, he can run cobbles duty. Anyway, LA can take care of himself pretty well there too.
> 
> Anybody noted the ages of these guys? Jani B is the youngest I think... all the big names are 30+


Old age and treachery will beat youth and ability.


----------



## Geoffersonspin (Feb 12, 2010)

It's not that AC should be trembling in fear of LA, but he certainly shouldn't overlook him. LA has a lot of experience in both himself and his team. This is basically the same team that took both AC and LA to a podium finish only now they are working solely for Lance. Obviously, AC's team isn't worthless by any means though. Hopefully it will be a good fight without anything crazy like killer mechanicals or crashes.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Maybe Machado peaked too early in the season?


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

Conti will have a weaker squad but it won't just be TRS on the hunt. I think all of the other squads like Saxo, BMC, Liquigas, Rabo, etc will all be taking shots and that is where the problems will arise.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

lesper4 said:


> With that kind of squad wouldnt RS just push the pace on the climbs or anywhere else to try and wear out AC? In orther words make him use more energy before the climbs so he is more susceptible to attacks? Then again who know how much either LA or AC is sandbanding if at all prior to the Tour.


I don't get how this would work. They set a punishing pace, and Lance has to work to follow it as well. All AC has to do is hang on Lance's wheel.


----------



## lesper4 (Jul 15, 2008)

Yeah after reading that and thinking about it again i dont think that would make much difference. In the end one would still have to beat the other after they were done sucking wheels.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

rufus said:


> I don't get how this would work. They set a punishing pace, and Lance has to work to follow it as well. All AC has to do is hang on Lance's wheel.


This wheel-sucking strategy has not worked out so well for Cadel Evans. For example, with a stronger team Cadel could/should have won the 2008 TdF. However, CSC used their team strength on stage 17 to isolate him from his team, and give Sastre the opportunity to break away for the win on Alpe d'Huez. Sastre was by no means the favorite that year for the GC.

If AC can be isolated from his team before the final big climbs, then every GC contender will take turns at attacking him. Perhaps AC can go with every attack, or attack first by himself, and then he will be a deserving winner. But to do this day after day on every big mountain stage, and then on the lesser mountain stages too, can wear a man and his team down.


----------



## moonmoth (Nov 8, 2008)

lesper4 said:


> Maybe Machado peaked too early in the season?


Machado was never destined for the TdF this year. Bruyneel likes to start tested veterans with several Grand Tour finishes. TM was supposed to get his Grand Tour feet wet in the Vuelta this year but that, of course, ain't gonna happen now.

Having said that, wonder if TM will be standing by as an alternate?


----------



## Perico (Mar 15, 2010)

What has AC done to make anyone think he will simply suck wheel until the end of a stage?!?!?!


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

I think the move for RS will be to isolate AC from his team and then have Kloden, Brajkovic, or Levi (someone who could be a GC threat) attack. AC will have to respond if they get too far up the road. Lance would get a free tow as AC bridges which could soften up his legs further. Then (at least on paper) Lance could attack a tired AC. 

Either that or hope AC has a mechanical!


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Unless Lance can TT again, I don't care how strong his squad is; he ain't winning.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

albert owen said:


> Strong line up.
> 
> But, (semi-) serious question: Who will they be riding for?


IMHO, three headed monster like Saxo in 2008.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Creakyknees said:


> Popo's big and strong, he can run cobbles duty. Anyway, LA can take care of himself pretty well there too.
> 
> Anybody noted the ages of these guys? Jani B is the youngest I think... all the big names are 30+


Most of the young talent is stashed on the Trek/Livestrong squad.


----------



## Coolhand (Jul 28, 2002)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I think the move for RS will be to isolate AC from his team and then have Kloden, Brajkovic, or Levi (someone who could be a GC threat) attack. AC will have to respond if they get too far up the road. Lance would get a free tow as AC bridges which could soften up his legs further. Then (at least on paper) Lance could attack a tired AC.
> 
> Either that or hope AC has a mechanical!


Saxo Bank might have something to say in all this, seeing the have the most stacked squad in the race. 

Darkhorse squad "LeakyGas" (lolz) could surprise too. With the lack of TT miles, one bad day will take out some GC men.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Gad to see Horner there. He is always fun to watch. It will also be interesting to see how Jani does over 3 weeks.


----------



## rockstar2083 (Aug 30, 2005)

teoteoteo said:


> Conti will have a weaker squad but it won't just be TRS on the hunt. I think all of the other squads like Saxo, BMC, Liquigas, Rabo, etc will all be taking shots and that is where the problems will arise.


Love the TRS acronym - now they need to work in the 80 from the old TRS-80 days..


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Perico said:


> What has AC done to make anyone think he will simply suck wheel until the end of a stage?!?!?!


^^^

AC's strategy book:
1. Riders to attack: everyone 
2. Best time to attack: now


----------



## colombo357 (Jun 19, 2010)

Kram said:


> Unless Lance can TT again, I don't care how strong his squad is; he ain't winning.


The TT's the penultimate stage this year. The winner will likely be decided beforehand.

Unlikely LA will lose more than a minute to any other GC contender. It'll be his last TDF TT for real this time, he'll dig deep.


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

colombo357 said:


> ^^^
> 
> AC's strategy book:
> 1. Riders to attack: everyone
> 2. Best time to attack: now


Sorry, but IMHO that strategy is guaranteed to fail for a 20 day, 3600km Grand Tour.


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

And he won't destroy too many on the climbs, esp Conti. I don't see him winning. Or a podium.


----------



## MaddSkillz (Mar 13, 2007)

Actually, I'm a bit disappointed my name is not on that roster.


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> I think the move for RS will be to isolate AC from his team and then have Kloden, Brajkovic, or Levi (someone who could be a GC threat) attack. AC will have to respond if they get too far up the road. Lance would get a free tow as AC bridges which could soften up his legs further. Then (at least on paper) Lance could attack a tired AC.
> 
> Either that or hope AC has a mechanical!


You're assuming Lance will be able to stay on Contador's wheel when he accelerates to bridge... or have any power left himself to attack if he manages to stay with him.


----------



## grrrah (Jul 22, 2005)

jtompilot said:


> Why does AC even need a team? Except for a badly timed mechanical, all AC needs to do is suck Lance's wheel till the last 5K of a mountain finish and blow Lance's legs off.


Because if he does this, AC will get 4th, and LA will still be 5th. He needs to keep track of the other podium contenders.


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

grrrah said:


> Because if he does this, AC will get 4th, and LA will still be 5th. He needs to keep track of the other podium contenders.


Ditto! Exacty what Evans didn't do. Not that Evan is anything like Conti. He was too busy watching the Schleck brothers while Sastre slip past them and won the tour!


----------



## ukbloke (Sep 1, 2007)

MaddSkillz said:


> Actually, I'm a bit disappointed my name is not on that roster.


Yeah, I declined to give my name and address the last time I shopped at RadioShack. They probably didn't know how to get in touch with me, otherwise I'm sure I'd have got the call-up.


----------



## jtompilot (Mar 31, 2002)

ukbloke said:


> This wheel-sucking strategy has not worked out so well for Cadel Evans. For example, with a stronger team Cadel could/should have won the 2008 TdF. However, CSC used their team strength on stage 17 to isolate him from his team, and give Sastre the opportunity to break away for the win on Alpe d'Huez. Sastre was by no means the favorite that year for the GC.
> 
> If AC can be isolated from his team before the final big climbs, then every GC contender will take turns at attacking him. Perhaps AC can go with every attack, or attack first by himself, and then he will be a deserving winner. But to do this day after day on every big mountain stage, and then on the lesser mountain stages too, can wear a man and his team down.


Cadel didnt win because he cant climb like the big boys. Cadel climbing is closer to Levi's level than AC or Sastre.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

Dan Gerous said:


> You're assuming Lance will be able to stay on Contador's wheel when he accelerates to bridge... or have any power left himself to attack if he manages to stay with him.


Hence the "on paper" part


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

Red Sox Junkie said:


> Hence the "on paper" part


Exactly. Last year Schlecks had Contador isolated from his teammates (in fact Contador's own attacks isolated him from Klodi) and how much help did that do?


----------



## 55x11 (Apr 24, 2006)

AdamM said:


> Other than to get water bottles prior to the climbs, probably true. I also think the Astana team is plenty good enough to support AC. He'll have three or four Spanish worker bees and if Vino stays under control, he's the equal of any of the RS old guys, plus there's Pereiro too, hardly a slouch on a big climb.
> 
> It's funny that Contador leading up the TDF wins Paris-Nice, gets timing wrong and misses a win at Flesh-Wallone by a few meters, wins a couple other small races along with the prologue and Alpe d'Huez stages at the Dauphine and he's supposed to be worried about Armstrong, a guy who hasn't shown any punch since his return? Go figure.


Agreed. Last year Contador was 4th in Paris-Nice and 3rd in Dauphine. This year it was 1st and 2nd. If he is in the same shape as last year, there's no amount of "experience", "old age" and "treachery" in the world that can take it away from him. You can scheme all you want, but at some point it's the legs that do the talking (or lack thereof).

Also - Astana is definitely not as weak as some people think.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

Dan Gerous said:


> You're assuming Lance will be able to stay on Contador's wheel when he accelerates to bridge... or have any power left himself to attack if he manages to stay with him.


Or that those three Ratshack riders will still be left in the front on the big climbs.


----------



## Red Sox Junkie (Sep 15, 2005)

rufus said:


> Or that those three Ratshack riders will still be left in the front on the big climbs.


I'm just saying that I think this would be their plan, not saying I think it will happen.


----------

